# does anyone train shoulders with back?



## baggsy1436114680

I know generally poeple pair shoulders with chest. I have tried this but after training chest training shoulders seems uncomfortable because of chest being pumped and also i cant go as heavy if doing shoulders alone. I have started training shoulders after back and i dont feel uncomfortable and i can go almost as heavy when i used to train shoulders on there own. Just wondering if anyone else pairs these two together as i dont have the time now to train shoulders on there own. thanks


----------



## Musashi

I don't no, I find that I manage fine training chest and shoulders together, but then I only do bench and seated OHP.


----------



## C.Hill

Id leave back on its own as there are many different muscles there that need extra attention. When on an A-B-A routines i like to pair shoulders with legs as theyre fresh and ready. Try different options and see what suits you.


----------



## deep85

i generally train shoulders seperately. I wouldnt like training shoulders with chest as by the time you have finished your chest yout anterior delts and triceps are going to be tired. If i was to pair up muscle groups id probably choose back and shouders... but that is just my personal preferance!


----------



## blackbeard

I've always trained back and shoulders together for the same reason as you.If i do seated dumbell shoulder press for example after a chest workout my poundages are down.My split is as follows:

Chest bis tris

back shoulders

legs


----------



## engllishboy

Anterior and lateral heads with chest, posterior with back. Doing a P/P/L routine.


----------



## Jonnyboi

I used to train shoulders on there own and back with biceps now last two months ive been training shoulders and back with each other and i have realy noticed a diffarence in my shoulders added a bit if size on my delts.


----------

